# Re-jig



## Lonsdale73 (27 Dec 2018)

Is it normal to be constantly rearranging one's workshop?


----------



## sunnybob (27 Dec 2018)

Are you suggesting its normal to NOT be constantly "improving" the workshop? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lonsdale73 (27 Dec 2018)

I'm not sure I'm in any position to even attempt to define normal!


----------



## Lons (27 Dec 2018)

Lonsdale73":3id643cu said:


> I'm not sure I'm in any position to even attempt to define normal!



I'm exactly the same, at least the missus says I'm not normal! My workshop has been in a fluid constantly evolving state for 30 years.

We aren't related are we? :lol:


----------



## Hugopuk (27 Dec 2018)

Is there an official ratio of time spent "Managing the workspace" to "Producing something from the workspace" ?, mine currently appears to be 50 to 1, be it minutes, hours or weeks. It really irritates my wife....  , but makes me smile all the more.


----------



## Glynne (27 Dec 2018)

What gets me is that having rearranged my workshop (and obviously come across all tools, jigs, bits and pieces etc), I then can’t find anything. I always go back to where things used to be! Short term stuff I suppose.


----------



## Just4Fun (27 Dec 2018)

It depends what you mean by re-jig. I sometimes push stuff to one end of the bench when I need some space to work. Does that count?


----------



## Lonsdale73 (27 Dec 2018)

Just4Fun":13gvh3kj said:


> It depends what you mean by re-jig. I sometimes push stuff to one end of the bench when I need some space to work. Does that count?



No, I mean when you pretty much gut the whole place and start all over again


----------

